
An Hour of Running May Add 7 Hours to Your Life - ALee
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/12/well/move/an-hour-of-running-may-add-seven-hours-to-your-life.html
======
Eylandos
By the time I am at the tail end of my life, I would hope to go away as
peaceful and quickly as possible. Work serves purpose to human lives and
counting down the clock until you croak is something I want to do as little as
possible. I excercise 3xs a week on average of about an hour a piece, adding
running a hour a day is a waste of time.

~~~
hdevarajan
Look up morbidity compression. Not my area so no views myself but it's a
thing, and correlates with regular moderate exercise

~~~
everybodyknows
Done:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2424092/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2424092/)
Also check out that link's novel and excellent mobile-capable UI.

